# Looking for accommodation in Adelaide



## manenough00 (Apr 4, 2014)

We are a family of three. My wife, my 6 years old daughter and I. We intend to arrive in Adelaide in the second week of June, 2014. We are looking for a temporary/short term accommodation so that we have a confirm housing when we arrive. Any migrant family leaving for holidays during that period can help


----------



## Freedom (May 23, 2014)

Good Idea. I am also moving in September with my little family. I think I should also look for this option i.e. renting house of some migrant family who might be planning vacation during that period.

I wish you good luck.


----------

